# [SOLVED] TrustedInstaller.exe hogging system resources



## ssj4Gogeta

Hi
Every few days, just after booting into Vista, my processor usage goes 100%. When I look in the task manager, a process called "TrustedInstaller.exe" is eating all of my CPU. It continues for about a minute or two, then goes away. It only happens every few days at startup, but its very annoying. Is this normal? What is the process trying to do?

At first I thought that it's some kind of malware-- "trusted" installer. but then i saw that there's an account called "TrustedInstaller" which has all the administrative privileges. (I saw that while changing permissions for a file.) So I thought that that permission set is probably used by setups when installing programs??? (sorry if that was silly lol)

thanks for any help.


----------



## Placehold

*Re: TrustedInstaller.exe hogging system resources*

Hello ssj4Gogeta

trustedinstaller.exe is a Windows Modules Installer from Microsoft Corporation belonging to Microsoft® Windows® Operating System. This enables management of Windows updates, If you have the update feature turned on and set to automatic then the system will update every few days causing the CPU to go up

Alternatively to stop this happening or to reduce the CPU useage you can change the updates settings

1. Start\Control Panel\Security\Windows Update\Change settings

2. Then choose a settings suited to you

I would advise you not to do this unless you know what you are doing 

Regards







craig


----------



## ssj4Gogeta

*Re: TrustedInstaller.exe hogging system resources*

Hi Placehold

Thanks for the reply. The Windows updates setting is already set to "Check, but ask me to choose when to download". So I guess only turning off the update checking completely will turn it off?


----------



## Placehold

*Re: TrustedInstaller.exe hogging system resources*

Hello 

That's correct, At the stage where windows will not search for updates will any activity for updates stop, again this is something that isn't normally advised however if your having issues involving CPU useage then once set not to search for updates and after a reboot you should notice a difference in the consistency of the computers performance 

Regards






Craig


----------



## ssj4Gogeta

*Re: TrustedInstaller.exe hogging system resources*

Thanks, Craig. I'll mark this as solved. I appreciate your help.


btw, the image in your sig links to "http://placehold.daddy-blog.com/Placehold-b1.htm" . I got "This blog placehold.daddy-blog.com doesn’t exist." by clicking on it.


----------



## Placehold

*Re: TrustedInstaller.exe hogging system resources*

Not a problem at all 

yeah i really must update that lmao

It has moved


----------



## ssj4Gogeta

lol. ok.


----------

